# Really fast heart beat shaking whole body? (Video)



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi so if you've ever seen any of my other posts you would know I'm a worry wart. We'll I've only had my rats for about a month or so, one of my rats, Dublin I noticed was heartbeat really really fast tonight. Also when I came to the cage he was in the hammock and now that I think about it he's been very sleepy. Now I can't stop thinking about it! Poor baby  He hardly ever sneezes so I didn't think it was an respiratory infection and also when I put his body up to my ear it def sounded like a heart rate and not breathing I don't know I took a video please tell me what you think it is. http://youtu.be/Jzb60o3J0k8 Could it be from stress?? He was in a small rabbit cage with his brother until I could afford a double nation cage where he was downstairs where my dog was bugging them and then Saturday they were moved upstairs? Could that have anythingn to do with it? I use Flease, I don't know I'm bugging and can't stand the thought that one of my babies isn't okay.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Also the video is of him in a stack of towels, I put him up there and rubbed his head and he ended up Falling asleep almost. He took a little pretzel from me (his favorite) which def made me feel a little better but still  should I take him to the vets? Does this look like anything you guys have had to go through??


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not an expert on anything, and I definitely think you should take him to the vets if it continues, however was it maybe hot? I don't know where you live, but if it's been hot recently that could account for it? Maybe he also had a scare just before you found him?


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm doing a little research and adding 2 and 2 together and It probably could be because he's scared, he's the more timid rat, never wanting to be on my shoulder or held so I honestly hope he was just scared. Okay thank you guys xx


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Pandorascaisse I'll def take him to the vet if he's still doing it Wednesday, also it's been pretty cold here, I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

I just checked on him and he's still doing it  god I hope he's okay. I have school tomorrow so I have to try to go to bed.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Still if anyone has 2 cents please tell me


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Could still be respiratory related. Right before one of my boys began open mouth breathing, he looked a lot like that. Squinty eyes, fast heart beat and rapid breathing. Could be scared but it could also be sickness so it is something you have to keep in mind. I would personally take him in just out of fear of him deteriorating.


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

I believe its respiratory related. My rat Cookie went through that phase right before he developed a clicking noise to his breathing. You should definitely take him to the vet for a check up concerning an illness. It took my rat Cookie about a day to go from heavy breathing to developing a clicking noise while breathing.

Sooner the better


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Just emailed the vet for an appt. thanks guys. Sigh should I move my other rattie?


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

I went and checked on him, he's hunched over and it looks much worse now. I'm so confused how this started!! He was fine until randomly. Does anyone know if you have to be 18+ to bring an animal to the vets??


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

I think you need to be 18+ cuz they make you sign papers. Rats get sick quickly and deteriorate fast. As for your other rats, its really up to you. If you were to move them you'd have to move them to a whole new house to make sure they dont catch whatever he has and chances are if one rat has it than the others will have it.

Resp infections are common in rats and most rats have it to began with, some just don't seem to be affected while others are constantly under threat. If you want to be sure however, you can move them to a seperate cage and place them at the other end of the house, but that might stress the rat that is sick and make him even worse, so its really up to you.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely sounds like a respiratory infection. My girl Isis basically was doing the same thing as your little guy and then deteriorated so quickly I was afraid she would die before I could get meds into her. Vet appointment ASAP!


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

In school currently, have emailed 4 different vets, one got me back and doesn't know if they can squeeze me in. Ugh. I'll get him in though, I'm determined


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Got into the vet, she thinks respiratory infection, gave us meds, already gave him one dose and he seems a teeny bit perkier but we'll see. Only $77 in total, including emergency appt, and meds, I was honestly shocked. Thank you guys for all your help xxx


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You should see improvement really soon after starting the antibiotics. If he doesn't improve or improves and then suddenly declines again you'll likely need to go back either for a different type of antibiotic or to reassess the issue.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Keep an eye on his drinking as it is really important he stays hydrated. If you feel he isn't drinking enough or just to encourage it, try giving him high water content fruit or veggies that he loves. You should see improvement in 3-5 days on the antibiotics. The price was great, hopefully your boy perks up soon.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys so much


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

You should see change in his health to a better state in a day or two. They react really quickly to antibiotics if they work. If he doesnt show improvement in 4-7 days (or if he declines further in 2-3 days) you need to go back to your vet and see what other antibiotics she recommends.


----------

